# interesting visitor



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It showed up on my neighbor's bluebird house and hung around for several days before leaving just before this weekend's snow...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Interesting bird, I wonder what it is.


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Linda G. said:


> Does anyone know what kind of bird this is? It showed up on my neighbor's bluebird house and hung around for several days before leaving just before this weekend's snow...


 We have see them as well this yr.They have been feeding on our Finch feeder.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

No clue here either..Been looking thru bird book but cant find.Cool lookin bird though


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Even with the fuzziness of the pic, I am pretty sure it is a loggerhead shrike. They are pretty rare in Michigan. Count yourself lucky to spot him.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Loggerhead_Shrike/lifehistory

The Northern Shrike is pretty similar, a program we like to listen to on NPR is Birdnote.

http://www.birdnote.org/birdnote-transcript.cfm?id=442


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Shrike.
When I was 14 or so I'd find mice in Hawthorn trees impaled on a thorn.
It was years later that I discovered by reading in a bird book, this was the work of a Shrike.
I also saw one nab a small titmouse while I was deer hunting too.
Cool birds.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Sure looks like a Shrike to me. I feed them at my place in Felch.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks, guys! He's gone now...gone south, I'm sure, along with everybody else up here...LOL


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Linda G. said:


> Thanks, guys! He's gone now...gone south, I'm sure, along with everybody else up here...LOL


Actually, this is "the South" for wintering northern shrikes...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I "worked on" your bird photo a little. Not sure if it improved it much. 
A mouse catcher and impaler eh? Dang, that must be one tough bird! Pretty neat sighting...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like a shrike....
http://www.birdforum.net/opus/images/6/67/Northern_Shrike.jpg

or it could be a color vase of a snow bunting....
http://www.rarebird.org/forum/uploads/33/Snow_Bunting_Male_Snow_Brown_BG_ZM42577-Barrow_Alaska_June_2010.jpg


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Do these birds actually eat the animals they kill or just seeds?


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

They are carnivores.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Pugetsound said:


> They are carnivores.


Thanks, I sure wont be napping in the woods while deer hunting anymore! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a bird that's not letting go of its dinosaur genes, LOL!


----------

